# SUPER cheap fleece!



## HedgieHolic

So I was surfing the web looking for the best place to buy fleece for liners, accessories, etc... and I found this http://www.corinthianmills.com/fleece.html
considering the prices on fleece in fabric stores or pre-made liners the prices on these are pretty amazing especially for their size (1 piece is enough for 2 layer liner for a 2x2 c&c) 
not sure about shipping pricing since you'd have to contact them for that but just thought I'd share it with you guys
(I'm hedgie obsessed and the hoglets aren't even born yet!  )


----------



## HedgieGirl519

Cheap isn't always good. You generally get what you pay for. 

Cheap fabrics tend to have a lot more static, which attracts hair and threads. Hair and threads get wrapped around the hedgehogs toes, feet and legs, which can require amputation. If you go with cheap fleece and find it has a lot of static, you have to make sure you check the liners often, very thoroughly. The other problems with cheap fabrics is the colour tends to run and it pills. Pilling is getting small balls of fuzz basically. You have to remove these as well. 

Make sure you use non-scented laundry detergent (or distilled white vinegar) when you wash them. And don't use fabric softener.


----------



## raerysdyk

If you are looking for a deal, Joann's has half off all of their polar fleece this weekend. (And if you got the Sunday paper, there is an additional 10% off coupon for sale item purchases) I'm stocking up to make Brillo some wonderful new liners!


----------



## LarryT

raerysdyk said:


> If you are looking for a deal, Joann's has half off all of their polar fleece this weekend. (And if you got the Sunday paper, there is an additional 10% off coupon for sale item purchases) I'm stocking up to make Brillo some wonderful new liners!


 Heading to Joann's for some sports team themed fleece, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HedgieGirl519

There aren't any Joann's in Canada, to my knowledge. But Fabricland often has good sales.


----------



## zorropirate

Just wanted to add my 2cents in here... as I've bought over 100m of fleece in the last year... cheap/inexpensive doesn't always mean that it'll pill... the most expensive fleece I purchased was supposed to be anti-pill and it's pilled the worst!! Infact... it's the ONLY fleece I've had pill!  GRRRR

But buying fabric online without being able to touch and feel is risky. That site sells swatches and it's always best to get them before committing to anything in bulk..... I was excited with those prices too, but fleece is terribly bulky, so shipping from the US to Canada would be ASTRONOMICAL to say the least. I was tempted to send some to my mom to bring... but I think even just 8m would fill her suitcase... and she'd not be pleased with me about that.  

Fabricland is in Canada and should start putting fleece back on sale in the fall... it can go as low as 5.25/m.... and that site was charging about 4/yd.... If frugality is a concern/target, you can always check out department stores for fleece blankets, even grocery stores carry them in the winter months....


----------



## HedgieHolic

No Joanns here but I'll check fabricland again in the fall, the reason I didn't really want to go to fabricland is that I remember buy fleece there for sewing class in junior high and just enough to make a hat, mitts and a short scarf cost quite a bit. When we went again in spring that year for a different fabric there were pretty good sales but they were only available to members, no one in my family sews that much (I only do on rare occasion) so we couldn't justify getting a membership just to get deals we probably wouldn't use. :roll:


----------



## zorropirate

They do have sales where you don't have to be a member... BUT.... if you are a student, or a senior... your membership for the year is only 11.50.. that totally makes it worth your while if you can get your fleece for 5.50 instead of 20 a meter. 

Plus with a membership you save on all sorts of things all the time, like thread and buttons... and zippers... sorry I am a sewing junkie.


----------



## HedgieGirl519

I don't know how Fabricland is in Alberta, but in Saskatchewan you don't have to be a member to get discounts. If you say it's for a school project, you get a discount  I did this through 3 years of high school, then got a membership. The membership really is worth it though. But you might have to take a student card (from your high school) for proof you are a student. I never had to do that because I look 3 years younger than I am ( :evil: ) but you might have to.


----------



## littlebird

The best way I have found to buy fleece is to go to Joann's (or a similar fabric store) and rummage through the remnants bin. Everything in there should be an additional 50% off the current price. So if they are having a sale on fleece, then it's 50% the sale price. I managed to get 0.75 of a yard for $1.81. Great deal.

The only problem is that "remnants" usually means less than a yard. So if you want more than a yard, you are going to have to outright buy it. Also, they are limited on colors and patterns since it is based on what's left off of a bolt. But if you aren't too picky and don't mind the smaller pieces, this is a good way to go.

I've been able to make Hannah a few cage liners and some cuddle sacks for practically nothing


----------



## Hedgie3578

Hank**** fabrics also has fairly cheap fleece

http://www.han****fabrics.com/Fleece_st ... iewcat.htm


----------



## TeddysMommy

Joanns has an app for coupons, almost always a 50% off coupon


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog

TeddysMommy said:


> Joanns has an app for coupons, almost always a 50% off coupon


no way! is it just like "joanns coupon app" ??  
no seriously, what is this app? :lol:


----------



## Christemo

Just type in Joann... I know it's on iPhone.


And yeah, that brand of fleece is horrible...


----------

